# Scared to use it... (DAS6 Pro)



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had this machine and all the kit sat there in my house for almost 2 months now........... but i've not even turned it on yet!!

I've read so many horror stories, and heard of people not really knowing what they're doing that i'm really scared to give it a go now 

I haven't got any scrap / test panels i can use, and the missus would probably kill me if i start getting old bonnets and doors in the garden......

I've read all the guides i can find, and re-read them for good measure so i think i'm confident in what to do, it's just getting round to giving it a go!

My sisters old Mondeo is in a bit of a state, it's Silver (54 reg) but done 140k miles and was never really looked after so i could probably do with a day cleaning, de-tarring, claying etc to get it ready for the machine.... 

I'm tempted to start with AG SRP as a gentle introduction, would you say this was a good idea to start with as it's not too aggressive? I just want to use it to get used to the feel of the machine and pads etc - then i'll happily move on to the Menz range and obviously i would then hope to get better results....

Should i just be brave and get stuck in on her car? (genuinely don't think i can make it worse to be honest)!

I just feel like a pu$$y for not having a go as soooo many people are doing it now.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Go for it and don't believe the scare stories.

The DAS6 is really easy to use. you'd be going some to wreck a car.

Remember before polishing you must prepare it properly ie. intensive wash, tar remover and clay. Use clean pads. Protect them from dust and dirt. If you get them dirty use a new one. Keep rings and watches off to reduce the risk of scratching the car you're doing. Start on the lightest combo of pad/polish. Use a PTG where possible. Work the machine/polishes over your 18"x18" area and don't sit on one bit for long - keep the machine moving.

Seems like a lot to remember but it's mainly common sense.

Get out there and get polishing and stop being such a big wummin!


----------



## shinyphil (Mar 31, 2008)

Be brave and have a go. SRP is a good idea, low speed, work on a small panel first. After 2 or 3 passes you'll be much more confident. Try it this weekend and let us know how you get on.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Just be a little careful of edges, doorpulls etc. Be sensible and you'll be fine


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice one guys, i shall crack on ASAP and just go for it, depending how long it takes me to get her car in a good enough state to polish of course


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Whilst it would be silly of me to say you will _definitely_ be fine, honestly you would have to be doing some incredibly stupid things to get it horribly wrong and inflict damage.

Just read DaveKG's guide a few times, take it easy and you will soon be in the swing of things.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Just don't rush or feel that you have to do a panel in 45minutes etc. If you only do 2 panels but they're better than they've ever looked and you haven't made a mess where's the harm? :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

yeah as long as you don't forget to actually put a pad on whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

just do it mate mine turned up on monday with the pads etc and i just went out and attacked my car with never used 1 before and i managed to get rid of some bad scratches and swirl marks its fine i started with the lightest pad and polish 1st and worked my way up from there when i needed more cut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Go for it dude, take it easy at first (it will probably feel really strange or tricky to control or 'drive') but you'll soon get into the swing of it! :buffer:

You've already done the right thing by reading up on the guides :thumb:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Try it with Dodo lime prime. The fact that you care suggests you should be ok. Just don't put all your body weight on it and hold it in one place. I'd practice on the bonnet or a door though so that if something was to go wrong you could just find a panel in the same colour from a scrappy as opposed to paying for paint.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm in the same situation, however today I thought my bonnet could do with a protection top-up as there seemed to be different beading there compared to the rest of the car.

After a drown/rinse, wash, rinse, apc, wash, clay, wash, rinse, dry... I whipped on a few layers of SRP with the DA (DAS6 Pro), definitely gives good indication of how the machine feels with no real risk associated 

After the rain decided to interrupt, I completed the bonnet and chucked a layer of Collinite 915 on top. All-in-all I was out there for about 3 hours. Not a great deal achieved, but well worth it for a bit (no matter how small) of extra confidence


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

i got mine and was a bit worried even though my car has hard paint. went and used my sisters as a test bed as it was oxidised very badly, left it looking fantastic.

gave the wifes car a quick (around 3 hours ) going over as well before i went near mine


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

I was exactly the same until this weekend past - after building up to it for ages I finally went at the car with Lime Prime and a DAS6 'non pro'.

So long as you've done your homework, it's straight forward if you take your time and go carefully. I got the correction I was after with just the Lime Prime, I had a Mark V polish available as well (car is 10 months old and has only ever been treated well by me when it comes to washing/detailing) and also machine waxed the car with the Supernatural machine stick.

Take the plunge!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

:devilUSSY:devil:

















Seriously though, read the guides, use a low cut polish and finishing pad and just get the most gloss you can, you will be amazed at what you can achieve without going crazy. Even with stuff like lime prime or fk215 you can make giant leaps in finish


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, i am going for it this weekend! Starting at 8am tomorrow morning with my Sisters 54 Reg Mondeo. The car is covered in dirt, tar, brake dust, grime, bugs, bird poo so it should be a really good one to start with....

I just hope i have enough hours to get it clean enough for polishing haha. It's going to take a whole load of Tardis, clay and what not to get it good but i reckon it should be ok.

It will be my first attempt, so do i just go for AG SRP? Or shall i be brave and crack straight on with Menz polish?

I have

1 x 250ml - Menzerna Power Gloss (S100) Cut 5.0 Gloss 1.0
1 x 250ml - Menzerna Intensive Polish (P085RD 3.02) Cut 3.5 Gloss 3.0
1 x 250ml -Menzerna Super Finish (PO106FA) Cut 2.5 Gloss 5.0 
1 x 250ml - Menzerna Super Finish (PO85RD) Cut 1.5 Gloss 5.0
1 x Sonus SFX-1 Restore Pad (Plus 4" Spot version)
1 x Sonus SFX-2 Enhance Pad (Plus 4" Spot version)
1 x Sonus SFX-3 Final Polish Pad (Plus 4" Spot version)
1 x Sonus SFX-4 Final Finish Pad (Plus 4" Spot version)

Thinking to start with:

PO106FA Cut 2.5 with the SFX-3 Pad (Orange) then if that's not intense enough, going up to PO85RD 3.02 Cut 3.5 with the SFX-2 Pad (White).

What do you reckon??


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

remember ond put a pen mark on your backing plate
so that you can see the revolutions of the pad.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their help & advice, in case you haven't looked i put a thread up in the showroom showing how i got on

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183948


----------

